

How to be a Programmer: A Short, Comprehensive, and Personal Summary - Keios
http://samizdat.mines.edu/howto/HowToBeAProgrammer.html#id2792906

======
palish
"You should go home if you are thinking suicidal thoughts. You should take a
break or go home if you think homicidal thoughts for more than a few seconds.
You should send someone home if they show serious mental malfunctioning or
signs of mental illness beyond mild depression. If you are tempted to be
dishonest or deceptive in a way that you normally are not due to fatigue, you
should take a break. Don't use cocaine or amphetamines to combat fatigue.
Don't abuse caffeine."

Godda love those big companies.

------
dybber
Pdf version here: <http://samizdat.mines.edu/howto/HowToBeAProgrammer.pdf>

~~~
Keios
Thanks

------
imp
short?

~~~
Darmani
Adjectives such as "short" only make sense used relatively. For example,
Napoleon Bonaparte is of average height relative to early 19th-century France,
and short relative to 21st century France.

Similarly, with 63 pages worth of text, compared to the average web page, this
link is extremely long, but, compared to the average programming-related book,
this link is extremely short.

~~~
pg
I think Napoleon was short for his time. At least, contemporaries spoke of him
as short.

~~~
Darmani
Interesting. I checked Wikipedia again, and apparently the issue of Napoleon's
height is in dispute.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Napoleon_Bonaparte#Napoleon.27s...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Napoleon_Bonaparte#Napoleon.27s_height)

"Many historians have recently argued that, contrary to popular belief,
Napoleon was not short as often depicted in popular culture. Although
historians disagree on Napoleon's precise height, it has been suggested that
he was actually slightly taller than the average early 19th-century
Frenchman.[27] Some historians claim the French emperor's height was recorded
as 5 ft. 2 in French units, corresponding to 1.68 meters or 5 ft. 6 in
Imperial units."

~~~
david
I remember reading that the officials he was surrounded with were mostly
taller than he was, so he looked short relative to tall people.

